# Suddenly completely unable to access GBAtemp.



## Tamyu (Feb 23, 2007)

Right now I`m accessing it through a US proxy server. It will not load, and does not even respond to pings if I don`t do it through proxy. It doesn`t time out, but tells me \"Destination net unreachable\". As if I were being blocked by this end...
Prior to today I have never so much as had one problem accessing the site. What is going on? Has my ip been blocked or something?

I know I`m not the only one with this problem. Help.


----------



## phoood (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh-oh



okok, Are you sure it's not the proxy it self?  And I see you got through.


----------



## Tamyu (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Feb 23 2007 said:


> okok, Are you sure it\'s not the proxy it self?Â And I see you got through.



I don`t usually use a proxy. I`m only using one to access GBAtemp today because I can`t get through normally.


----------



## Opium (Feb 23, 2007)

I can't think of what it would be. We haven't changed anything on our end.


----------



## Tamyu (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 23 2007 said:


> I can\\\'t think of what it would be. We haven\\\'t changed anything on our end.



Nothing has changed on this end either - I even called and confirmed. And it`s only GBAtemp... 
In PMs, 4saken said he was having trouble and ended up using a proxy. I didn`t think much about it until I also couldn`t access the site at all. I remembered the proxy bit, tried it, and had no trouble at all.

I`m wondering if there are more people out there who are having similar problems, but think the site is down (as I did until I recalled the PM)

ETA: For some reason, the proxy loves to insert \\s in random places. Please excuse that.


----------



## Tamyu (Feb 23, 2007)

Just confirmed that my husband can`t access it from work either - totally different ISP, etc. Same message from your server saying that it is \"unreachable\" - a common message when an ip has been blocked or banned.


----------



## Opium (Feb 23, 2007)

Well there is no ip or range ban on your IP address. I suggest sending a message to Costello about it, he's the best person to talk about this to.


----------



## 4saken (Feb 23, 2007)

Like Tamyu, I've been having exactly the same problems. The site is working now atm with my Australian IP.


----------



## Tamyu (Feb 23, 2007)

And suddenly working... Nothing changed here. I am guessing there is probably some sort of problem inbetween GBAtemp`s servers and us. In fact, I believe Japan and Australia both use the same backbone, so it would make sense.

Very weirdly frustrating.


----------



## laurenz (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Tamyu @ Feb 23 2007 said:


> And suddenly working... Nothing changed here. I am guessing there is probably some sort of problem inbetween GBAtemp`s servers and us. In fact, I believe Japan and Australia both use the same backbone, so it would make sense.
> 
> Very weirdly frustrating.


I had the same problem a hour ago! But i don't live near japan or australia at all! I live in the Netherlands!
Everything seems to work fine now though.


----------



## Strider (Feb 23, 2007)

Unreachable would mean there's no route to the network where gbatemp.net is - so nothing gbatemp itself could influence.


----------



## Tamyu (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Strider @ Feb 23 2007 said:


> Unreachable would mean there's no route to the network where gbatemp.net is - so nothing gbatemp itself could influence.



That may be true, but I`m used to doing ip range blocks that give the unreachable message. It wasn`t a big leap to thinking that for some reason there may be a block on Japanese ips, etc. 

It seems that it wasn`t, and I hope whatever the problem was that it doesn`t happen again. If it had been something on GBAtemp`s end, fixing it would have remedied the problem... But something else between here and there could happen again anytime. Argh.


----------



## Gestahl (Feb 23, 2007)

I had the same problem but GBATemp is reachable now. Can't say the same about M3Wiki. :-\  Is it gone for good this time??


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 23, 2007)

For several hours earlier today (technically yesterday) I was getting DNS errors, even the DNS lookup sites I googled couldn't find GBATemp.net.

It isn't The Man trying to keep you down, is it?


----------



## digitalforums (Feb 23, 2007)

same probs here as well, not being able to access


----------



## fermio100 (Feb 23, 2007)

had pbms too. i'm in Brazil...


----------



## Logan_ (Feb 23, 2007)

it seems like the DNS server(s) are down for the m3wiki.com domain
see http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools/lookup.ch?na...wiki.com&type=A


```
How I am searching:
Searching for m3wiki.com A record at c.root-servers.net [192.33.4.12]: Got referral to B.GTLD-SERVERS.NET. (zone: com.) [took 11 ms]
Searching for m3wiki.com A record at B.GTLD-SERVERS.NET. [192.33.14.30]: Got referral to nssec.dedibox.fr. (zone: m3wiki.com.) [took 269 ms]
Searching for m3wiki.com A record at nssec.dedibox.fr. [88.191.254.71]: Got referral to c.gtld-servers.net. (zone: com.) [took 86 ms]
Searching for m3wiki.com A record at c.gtld-servers.net. [192.26.92.30]: Got referral to nssec.dedibox.fr. (zone: m3wiki.com.) [took 12 ms]
Searching for m3wiki.com A record at nssec.dedibox.fr. [88.191.254.71]: Got referral to d.gtld-servers.net. (zone: com.) [took 86 ms]
Searching for m3wiki.com A record at d.gtld-servers.net. [192.31.80.30]: Got referral to nssec.dedibox.fr. (zone: m3wiki.com.) [took 33 ms]
Searching for m3wiki.com A record at nssec.dedibox.fr. [88.191.254.71]: Got referral to h.gtld-servers.net. (zone: com.) [took 86 ms]
Searching for m3wiki.com A record at h.gtld-servers.net. [192.54.112.30]: Got referral to nssec.dedibox.fr. (zone: m3wiki.com.) [took 95 ms]
Searching for m3wiki.com A record at nssec.dedibox.fr. [88.191.254.71]: Got referral to e.gtld-servers.net. (zone: com.) [took 85 ms]
Searching for m3wiki.com A record at e.gtld-servers.net. [192.12.94.30]: Got referral to sd-5815.dedibox.fr. (zone: m3wiki.com.) [took 76 ms]
Searching for m3wiki.com A record at sd-5815.dedibox.fr. [88.191.37.100]: Timed out. ÂTrying again.
Searching for m3wiki.com A record at nssec.dedibox.fr. [88.191.254.71]: Got referral to g.gtld-servers.net. (zone: com.) [took 86 ms]
Searching for m3wiki.com A record at g.gtld-servers.net. [192.42.93.30]: Got referral to nssec.dedibox.fr. (zone: m3wiki.com.) [took 82 ms]
Searching for m3wiki.com A record at nssec.dedibox.fr. [88.191.254.71]: Got referral to d.gtld-servers.net. (zone: com.) [took 86 ms]
Searching for m3wiki.com A record at d.gtld-servers.net. [192.31.80.30]: Got referral to nssec.dedibox.fr. (zone: m3wiki.com.) [took 32 ms]
Searching for m3wiki.com A record at nssec.dedibox.fr. [88.191.254.71]: Got referral to k.gtld-servers.net. (zone: com.) [took 86 ms]
Searching for m3wiki.com A record at k.gtld-servers.net. [192.52.178.30]: Got referral to sd-5815.dedibox.fr. (zone: m3wiki.com.) [took 84 ms]
Searching for m3wiki.com A record at sd-5815.dedibox.fr. [88.191.37.100]: Timed out. ÂTrying again.
Searching for m3wiki.com A record at nssec.dedibox.fr. [88.191.254.71]: Got referral to e.gtld-servers.net. (zone: com.) [took 87 ms]
Searching for m3wiki.com A record at e.gtld-servers.net. [192.12.94.30]: Got referral to sd-5815.dedibox.fr. (zone: m3wiki.com.) [took 80 ms]

Error: It looks like you've stuck me in a loop!.

Details:
I am programmed to stop after 20 DNS queries, since most DNS lookups can be finished
after about 3-5 queries. ÂIt sounds like you're stuck in a loop.
```

nssec.dedibox.fr isn't returning the IP address for www.m3wiki.com/m3wiki.com, instead it looping back to each of the root DNS servers, and then repeats over and over.

note: this was a hour ago, now it seems fixed now


----------

